# Cell Phone Dock Fit



## mtdoak (Aug 1, 2017)

Very curious how the cell phone dock fits with cases on. I've got a pixel Xl with a "standard" size case (not like a thick otterbox or anything). I struggled to get it to "click" in the USB-C port when I saw the model 3 in person. With the case off, it seemed to slide right in. 

What's the experience for the current owners? Do you need to take the case off to use the dock?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

mtdoak said:


> Very curious how the cell phone dock fits with cases on. I've got a pixel Xl with a "standard" size case (not like a thick otterbox or anything). I struggled to get it to "click" in the USB-C port when I saw the model 3 in person. With the case off, it seemed to slide right in.
> 
> What's the experience for the current owners? Do you need to take the case off to use the dock?


I found with my iPhone X and a slim case that the trick was to come in with the phone at an angle and it was much easier.

That said if you want super easy, go with Qi chargers!


----------



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a Magpul Field Case for my iPhone. It’s a heavy duty case but I wouldn’t call it “thick”. Doesn’t fit the stock charger orientation. I haven’t looked closely at the phone bay to see if it’s hackable with regard to plug orientation. I don’t really want to go with a loose cable there cause it will be a PITA to plug/unplug.


----------



## HvyMtlChaos (Jul 24, 2016)

I found the solution. This works great with both of our Nexus 5x phones, mine with a thicker case than my wife's. And you cant' even tell the trim part is off.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> I found the solution. This works great with both of our Nexus 5x phones, mine with a thicker case than my wife's. And you cant' even tell the trim part is off.


Doesn't the Nexus 5 support Qi Charging? You could just got with wireless charging and not mess around with the cables!


----------



## HvyMtlChaos (Jul 24, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Doesn't the Nexus 5 support Qi Charging? You could just got with wireless charging and not mess around with the cables!


It doesn't unfortunately. Nor do any of the newer Google phones either (which sucks).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> It doesn't unfortunately. Nor do any of the newer Google phones either (which sucks).


Really? I have a Nexus 5 (I think it I thought) that I use for testing my Android app and it supports Qi.


----------



## HvyMtlChaos (Jul 24, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Really? I have a Nexus 5 (I think it I thought) that I use for testing my Android app and it supports Qi.


Yup, the Nexus 5 does indeed support it. 5x onward do not though, sad but true. Even the brand new Pixel 2 XL lacks it (5x vs 5 vs Pixel 2 XL under the features section):
https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7556&idPhone2=5705&idPhone3=8720


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

HvyMtlChaos said:


> Yup, the Nexus 5 does indeed support it. 5x onward do not though, sad but true. Even the brand new Pixel 2 XL lacks it (5x vs 5 vs Pixel 2 XL under the features section):
> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7556&idPhone2=5705&idPhone3=8720


Bizarre... that's a bummer!!


----------



## AndyN (Jan 10, 2018)

Moto G5 Plus with Spigen (a "normal") case - Micro-USB connector works fine.

This being said, I find the whole Cell Phone dock shelf is a primo squeak / rattle generator. Anyone else?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

AndyN said:


> Moto G5 Plus with Spigen (a "normal") case - Micro-USB connector works fine.
> 
> This being said, I find the whole Cell Phone dock shelf is a primo squeak / rattle generator. Anyone else?


No squeaks to report here


----------

